# Wallpaper



## BaldrFreak.EXE (Jul 26, 2009)

im curious....mines ciel from melty blood


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

thought it would be easier to screenshot it than explain it xD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 26, 2009)

dual screen desktop, thats why its so big :B


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2009)

BaldrFreak.EXE said:


> im curious....mines ciel from melty blood



Cool, but she's actually from Tsukihime. You should watch the anime, great series.

My wallpaper is a mix between several shots of foxes, and some of my own and other art. Since it rotates at regular intervals, I'd be spamming the thread by posting it here.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 26, 2009)

High Quality / Low Quality

This ^

I can't wait for Diablo 3, so I figured I'd melt together some of the backgrounds into 1...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 26, 2009)

Im rocking a Diablo III wallpaper as well, I cant wait for it!


----------



## Shino (Jul 27, 2009)

Too lazy to post screenshots, but I've got Windows 7 Areo with 5 of Blotch's non-NSFW work rotating daily as the background. It's currently displaying my favorite: "I Like You".

EDIT: Almost forgot: my Windows Mobile phone has Blotch's Bayshore as the background, and I use Blotch's "You fell into my coffee trap" a lot, too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 27, 2009)

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b165/Foxgroup/?action=view&current=konata-kagami-big-70d.jpg


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 27, 2009)

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3759/desktoptsj.png
Meh. Old CRT monitor. Waiting for Windows 7 to be released.



CerbrusNL said:


> High Quality / Low Quality
> This ^
> I can't wait for Diablo 3, so I figured I'd melt together some of the backgrounds into 1...


What theme is that, or what are you using?
Nice wallpaper mash up as well. I also get to play Diablo III next month, it's gonna be sweet. ;p


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's what I have for the background. Lookey 'coon! =3

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Procyon_lotor_7_-_am_Wasser.jpg


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 27, 2009)

Let's see, on my x86 desktop I have:
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6998/capture2hrt.jpg (Might be NSFW due to sexy lingerie. And yes, I'm an Asuka fanboy, sue me.)

Sadly, no random option for me, else I'd have it going through a list of wallpapers like on my PPC desktop, which just so happens to have stopped on this image:
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/2936/screenshotf.png


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 27, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3759/desktoptsj.png
> Meh. Old CRT monitor. Waiting for Windows 7 to be released.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment 

I am currently running windows XP with the "Pitch Black" theme (the fifth on This page)
You'll need to have TuneUp utilities to install it though, but as far as I know, you can use a trial version to install it, not sure if it'll stay if the trial runs out...


----------



## Neurario (Jul 27, 2009)

My wallpaper comes from a wallpaper Picasa album. Most of the time it's nature stuff.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 27, 2009)

I gots a bunch of Wallpapers. Mine was just this: http://i31.tinypic.com/aa7q04.jpg


And I just switched it to this: http://i31.tinypic.com/nyd7pv.jpg


And for the times I got to be not-furrry-mode, I use this: http://i25.tinypic.com/znu9zn.jpg


It IS Windows Vista Home Premium, btw. I put it on that style so I could get more screen real-estate. I like the Apple look on it, though Windows 7 I won't change.


Also, usually Duel-Monitor, too. I'm far from home though.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 27, 2009)

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9224/sanstitrerhs.jpg
So here's mine, dual-monitor so that's why the bg repeat.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 27, 2009)

The first one is the one i normally have
the second one is just because of how it looks


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine. 

http://puppylinux.org/?q=home/screenshots/project-k-9


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 27, 2009)

jayhusky said:


> The first one is the one i normally have
> the second one is just because of how it looks


Those are very pretty, source?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 27, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Those are very pretty, source?



I recognize that first one; it's a modified pic by an artist on dA from a looong time ago. Ah, here it is. Incidentally, he does amazing art. And he has a good eye for web design, too.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a few I use.

Current- http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/pheonix_013/03-3d-abstract-wallpapers-1152-x864.jpg

Other1- http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/pheonix_013/babjmaabf.jpg

Other2- http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/pheonix_013/Dawn-of-victory_01.jpg

Other3- http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/pheonix_013/time-to-die_01.jpg

Last- http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/pheonix_013/pabihaabf.jpg

Right now those are all the backrounds I switch between.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine is the album cover for "The System has Failed" by Megadeth simply because it's one of my favorite album covers.

http://siroz.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/megadeth_-_the_system_has_failed.jpg

This is subject to change as the mood strikes me.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 27, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I recognize that first one; it's a modified pic by an artist on dA from a looong time ago. Ah, here it is. Incidentally, he does amazing art. And he has a good eye for web design, too.


Wow he's very amazing. 
Anyone know the source of the kitty? I kind of wanted to know that more.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

mine (most likely won't fit on your monitor)
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/graphics/1920/thetismoon2k721920.jpg

*hugs her laptop*


----------



## selkie (Jul 27, 2009)

Neurario said:


> My wallpaper comes from a wallpaper Picasa album. Most of the time it's nature stuff.



Woahhhhh. : D
Mine is a watercolor painting of bird. And flowers.
It's very girlie.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 27, 2009)

This is the current laptop wallpaper/theme.

*Wallpaper:* Picture of NIN from the June 2nd NIN/JA concert I went to at the Molson Amphitheatre in Toronto.

*Theme:* Slickness w/Mint icon set on Gnome, Mint Linux.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> mine (most likely won't fit on your monitor)
> http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/graphics/1920/thetismoon2k721920.jpg
> 
> *hugs her laptop*


Can't view it, says hotlinking isn't allowed. :<


----------



## Raithah (Jul 27, 2009)

Azbulldog: Copy -> paste the link into a new window or tab. They're just checking the referral page, they'll even let you see it if you disable the referrers all together .


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Can't view it, says hotlinking isn't allowed. :<



click link. then go up to the address bar, click there. then hit enter.


----------



## Raithah (Jul 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> click link. then go up to the address bar, click there. then hit enter.



Unfortunately, I don't think that'll work as the server redirects to a different URL entirely (something about anti-leech, or some such) after detecting a hot link - you'll just refresh that image.

Edit: Nice backgroud, by the way; and you must have the most awesome monitor ever.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 27, 2009)

Dogs playing poker.

SO CLASSY


----------



## Liam (Jul 27, 2009)

I rarely see the desktop.  I just use quick launch instead.
I minimized all my windows just for you.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that'll work as the server redirects to a different URL entirely (something about anti-leech, or some such) after detecting a hot link - you'll just refresh that image.
> 
> Edit: Nice backgroud, by the way; and you must have the most awesome monitor ever.



then just right click the link, hit copy link, then paste in the browser and hit enter >.>

and yes. Dell Precision M6400. I got it as a warranty upgrade from my M90.


----------

